# Kernel 2.6.6 and 2.6.7 errors when writing data...

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I've searched for an answer on google and here, but have not been able to come across the solution to the following problem.

I recently upgraded to the vanilla 2.6.7 kernel (the same problem occurred with the vanilla 2.6.6 kernel) and, while everything seemed to be working fine, my log gets flooded with error messages when I try to burn a CD or DVD (video or data in the latter case). The CDs and DVDs I've burned turned out fine. Also, the error also occurred when I used ATAPI instead of ide-cd.

I never got these messages with the 2.4.22 kernel.

More alarmingly, earlier, when I tried to do an emerge sync and emerge -uDp world (to get the 2.6.7 kernel) the same errors came up. There was then a slowdown and, shortly before the file was done, it just stopped. I don't know whether that was a function of the mirrors or my HDD or what. I had to do a cold reboot.

I really would like to use the latest kernel, especially as there is a noticeable improvement in speed. However, I would like to know how to get everything working properly. If this is just one of those bugs in the kernel and I don't have to worry about the messages, is there a way to turn them off?

Now for the details that might help somebody figure this out.

Here is my /etc/fstab file:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext3      noatime         1 2

/dev/hda3      /      xfs      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hdb1      /mnt/hdb1   ext3      noatime         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,user      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     iso9660      noauto,ro,user      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

Here's the output of dmesg, the errors I mentioned come near the end.

```

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbb30, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/24d0] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P1) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P2) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P3) -> 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I31,P0) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I31,P0) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I31,P1) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I31,P1) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B1,I0,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B2,I1,P0) -> 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B2,I8,P0) -> 20

Simple Boot Flag value 0x87 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

eth0: OEM i82557/i82558 10/100 Ethernet, 00:07:E9:4F:1A:1D, IRQ 20.

  Board assembly 000401-003, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

    Secondary interface chip i82555.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0xed626fe2).

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD400BB-75DEA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 78125000 sectors (40000 MB)

   native  capacity is 78165360 sectors (40020 MB)

hda: 78125000 sectors (40000 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE00 ctl 0xFE12 bmdma 0xFEA0 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE20 ctl 0xFE32 bmdma 0xFEA8 irq 17

ata1: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi1 : ata_piix

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e0836800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000ff80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000ff60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000ff40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000ff20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49899 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH5 at 0xfebffa00, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4091 buckets, 32728 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:01 PDT 2004

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 8

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 72

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 9

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 80

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 10

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 88

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 11

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 96

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 12

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 104

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 13

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 112

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 14

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 120

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 15

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 128

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 16

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 136

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 17

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 144

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 18

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 152

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 19

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 160

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 20

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 168

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 21

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 176

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 22

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 184

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 23

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 8

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 8

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 72

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 9

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 80

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 10

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 88

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 11

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 96

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 12

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 104

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 13

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 112

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 14

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 120

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 15

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 128

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 16

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 136

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 17

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 144

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 18

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 152

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 19

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 160

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 20

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 168

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 21

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 176

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 22

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 184

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 23

hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 8

```

Finally, here's my .config file for the 2.6.7 kernel:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_STD_RESOURCES=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## evoweiss

Hi all,

Just an update: I've ruled out hardware issues as everything works fine with the 2.4.22 vanilla kernel. Essentially, the problem hits when you try to emerge certain pacakages (k3b). There are several errors (similar to those with the burning) and I think what is happening is that the drive is read only. Based on a previous post in the forums, I tried using e2fsck to clean the drive (lots of leftover detritus in portage), but, even after this, the problem persisted.

Here's the error messages I get.

```
torIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x53 { DriveReady SeekComplete Index Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135604, sector=78135604

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135604

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x53 { DriveReady SeekComplete Index Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135612, sector=78135612

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135612

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

ide0: reset: success

hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_in_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78135524, sector=78135524

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 78135524
```

My guess is that I did not configure my 2.6.7 kernel settings properly (see previous post for the relevant files, i.e., fstab, .config, and syslog). I'd really like to use the 2.6.7 kernel, the speed difference is terrific. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hi again,

This is my third post on this problem as I have yet more information now. I ran a surface scan of the harddrive and it came out clean as a whistle, i.e., no problems, bad sectors, etc. So I imagine this rules out hardware. What I did forget to do in my last post was paste the output of dmesg for when I boot up the 2.6.7-r10 genkernel. If any of this clues somebody in, please let me know. I'm also going to post to gentoo bugs.

```
Linux version 2.6.7-gentoo-r10 (root@chimpanzee) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Mon Jul 12 18:36:17 EDT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff74000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff74000 - 000000001ff76000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff76000 - 000000001ff97000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff97000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fecf0000 - 00000000fecf1000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe710

On node 0 totalpages: 130932

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126836 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                      ) @ 0x000feb90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    8300    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd1ca

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    8300    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd1fe

ACPI: SSDT (v001   DELL    st_ex 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0xfffc8937

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    8300    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd272

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    8300    0x00000007 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd2de

ACPI: DSDT (v001   DELL    dt_ex 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: DELL     Product ID: Dim 8300     APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 32 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 init=linuxrc

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2593.972 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 513144k/523728k available (2803k kernel code, 9804k reserved, 981k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5128.19 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000040

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2592.0948 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 199.0457 MHz.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1407k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbb30, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Simple Boot Flag value 0x87 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD400BB-75DEA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 78125000 sectors (40000 MB)

   native  capacity is 78165360 sectors (40020 MB)

hda: 78125000 sectors (40000 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, pci mem e0875800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49425 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000ff80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0000ff60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0000ff40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 11, io base 0000ff20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE00 ctl 0xFE12 bmdma 0xFEA0 irq 9

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE20 ctl 0xFE32 bmdma 0xFEA8 irq 9

ata1: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi1 : ata_piix

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.18

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfcfef000, irq 5, MAC addr 00:07:E9:4F:1A:1D

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
```

Best,

Alex

----------

